# where can i get a non judge gto engine?



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

looking for one they came with 350 hp which is just fine need one for a good price what do they run about


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Skuzzz

Here's a link/resource you might find useful in your search for a motor:

Pontiac Power

PS, motors turn up daily on eBay and Craigslist.

Rick


----------

